# New SC18 V2 Racer and Ultimate Racer Kits



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are now carrying complete SC18 V2 kits in 2 special configurations.

The "*Racer Kit*" includes all the hop-ups available. Included hop-ups are front wheel bearings, XP motor, ball diff, wide rear tires and a 6-cell GP1100 battery pack. Just add your electronics and go!

For those that want really insane speed we are offering the "*Ulimate Racer Kit*". It includes all of the above plus the big block rear pod conversion and in place of the XP motor we have the Tekin Hi-Performance Brushless motor and ESC!!!

With either kit you have the choice of the following:
Wedge or SAL body
Blue or Orange front tires

Just head to HobbyShopper at www.hobbyshopper.com to order. PayPal of CC accepted!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I deleted a few messages that were off topic.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

If you wanted this thread to just be an advertisement without user opinions then you should have locked it from the start. Or would opinions praising the car have been acceptable?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Kcobra>> Start a new thread for it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The thread was created for information about what I have for sale and questions asking about said items. As Bud said, start a new thread for it so visitors can find info about it easily. Who would think to look in a thread that has a title about something completely different. That is why there are titles for threads.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

iceman513, 

Yes the Great Plains 370 does fit the mod motor plate. I currently have one set up in one of my BRP's. If you want just a little more power than a 16D, consider an aftermarket, pro stock type 16D armature. They can run as fast if not faster than the "big blocks" depending on the track.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If you need a little more power try installing a S16d american wound armature found at a slot shop or on line. It should be a 35 degree advanced arm. That is our prostock class. Usually a couple of laps faster than stock arms.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hank>>

Did You get your car together yet??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep, but haven't had a chance to race it yet. Decided to go with the XP motor.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool keep us informed on racing there!!
Wazzer>> Posts somtimes and is from the Kazoo area.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Yo Hank, let me know where and when you plan on racing it, and I'll try to make it there.


----------

